# Went to see Suicide Silence, Emmure, FFAA , and Within the Ruins last night



## MoshJosh (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll start off by complaining. . . Pretty cool show but the sound guy was ruining it for me! Now I've never been a sound guy and I know nothing about mixing/engineering or any of that so I don't want to be to hard on whoever did the sound stuff but something was definitely off. Pretty much every band that played was washed out/muddy and it was really taking me out of the experience. Solos/riffs, and even some chords were very hard to hear, to the point that if you weren't watching the guitarist you could have completely missed them. . . 

I'll try and break it down by band

First band whos name I forget (commence your demise maybe): Pretty cool, they got down but it was really hard to hear any of the actual riffs.

Fit For an Autopsy: really sick! Dudes can definitely play the guitar haha. Really impressive playing and I dug the solos even though I couldn't really hear Patricks. Also a few of the members where working the merch booth and were super chill, so props for that.

Within the Ruins: Again pretty sick! Really dig Joe's playing and his tone cut through the mix better than any of the other artists. I liked the vox live but wasn't digging all the pre recorded stuff, not against playing that way it just seemed harsh and a tad bit louder than it needed to be (could be my grandpas ears thoughs) Also for those who don't know WTR flipped their tour van a week or something back so I thought it was pretty cool of them to continue on the tour.

Emmure: Not a huge listener of this band, but they put on a good show and had great stage presence. They suffered from some of the same sound problems I was experiencing with the other bands, and there was a moment where dudes vocals got completely cut out for about 10 seconds during a song. Still super heavy and cool to watch.

Suicide Silence: Pretty sure they brought along their own sound guy, and it might be why there guitar parts where easier to pick out. . . which I liked. Dudes Vocals were killer! His highs were legit, like inhumanly high. He had a really loud and long echo on most of his parts, which at times was cool, but often times you would be hearing the lyrics he just screamed over the next line or section. . . Still killer though. Also Mark didn't play his signature at all, at least the whole time I was there?

So TLDR saw a show it was pretty cool, but I wanted to complain about the sound guy/PA or whatever

Sorry not much of a review but got to go


----------



## lewis (Feb 24, 2015)

MoshJosh said:


> I'll start off by complaining. . . Pretty cool show but the sound guy was ruining it for me! Now I've never been a sound guy and I know nothing about mixing/engineering or any of that so I don't want to be to hard on whoever did the sound stuff but something was definitely off. Pretty much every band that played was washed out/muddy and it was really taking me out of the experience. Solos/riffs, and even some chords were very hard to hear, to the point that if you weren't watching the guitarist you could have completely missed them. . .
> 
> I'll try and break it down by band
> 
> ...


Good review and refreshing to hear honesty about Soundguys. They are often total rubbish and I hate this attitude of "Well its tough being a soundguy, keep them on side etc. IF they are totally incompetent then they deserve to be slated. Annoying many people P.u.s.s.y foot around them out of fear. Either be decent, or expect to be slated.

Damn soundguys with their God comple


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 24, 2015)

Just curious; what was Mark playing? His signature model was removed from the ESP site this year.


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 24, 2015)

An ESP Horizon, not sure the exact model but it was black maybe transparent black over a figured top, with a TOM bridge


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Feb 24, 2015)

Man at some venues I've played at, the promoter would do the sound because there was no one else. Not surprised by the outcome of that show you went to.


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks man. I'll add to this, since I saw them in Seattle the other night.

The sound was great, it was a pretty small venue too.

Fit For An Autopsy: One of the tightest bands that doesn't play to a click live. There were two parts where they rushed SLIGHTLY. That's it. Seriously, they were metronomically accurate all through the set. They go hard and make everything look effortless. Excellent stage presence and the new vocalist KILLS it live, even the lows, I was very impressed since he had some big shoes to fill. Apparently he's been trying to get into the band for 6 years, according to what he told a buddy of mine after the set. Glad he could finally get in. By the way, super heavy, and not a single bass drop backtracked. Similar to what they did on the album really, but it just blows my mind how heavy they were even without them. Guitar tones and bass tones were SPOT ON with the album.

Within the Ruins: A band that I've always thought was super over-edited and produced to the point where I didn't even bother listening to more than a couple singles. That being said, they have one guitarist that has automatic patch changes from his laptop to do harmonies and such, and he was super tight the whole night. The mix was still really full too, mad props to those guys. Lots of energy live and even had me bouncing! 

Emmure: Definitely not my thing at all, but their live sound was incredible and they were the tightest of the night. Not even joking. Tightest live band I've ever seen in my life. If there wasn't a couple accidental bits of string noise in one song and the lights on the AxeFX II's I would've thought it was a backing track. Crazy tight. Frankie killed it too, but apparently he destroyed his throat yesterday so... there's that, haha. The guitar tone sounded just like Speaker of the Dead, which has one of the fattest, most aggressive tones of all time. Guitar and bass sounded just like the album. Best band of the night.

Suicide Silence: I didn't watch them. I love Eddie, and I love SS but my friend and I just didn't want to watch after waking up insanely early, driving down from Vancouver, being stopped and searched at the border and all sorts of stuff haha. Our other two friends said they were sick though, which doesn't surprise me.


----------

